
Windows 8 Tablets Won't Run PC Apps, After All - evo_9
http://informationweek.com/news/windows/operatingsystems/231601473
======
wtracy
Next question: Will Windows 8 tablet apps run on PC hardware?

More specifically, will we be seeing native ARM applications for Windows 8, or
will the Win8 tablets run strictly scripts and .net code?

My bet is that Microsoft is going to try to nip further compatibility problems
in the bud, and not allow native applications on Windows/ARM. We shall see.

~~~
kenjackson
If you watch the talks you'll see that Metro supports native apps for x86 and
ARM. Native requires a recompile, .NET and HTML don't.

------
kenjackson
Who misinterpreted this originally? I didn't see anyone who did. Who in the
tech industry thought that Sinofsky was saying that you could run native x86
apps on ARM?

~~~
nextparadigms
Maybe not the people "in the tech industry", but a lot of people online did,
thinking Windows tablets will be "real tablets" with full-fledged apps. If you
look at the comments in that article, they _still_ can't believe this is true.
If you read the article it even says Microsoft contradicted Intel earlier this
year when they said x86 apps won't run on the ARM-based Windows 8, saying
Intel's statement is "misleading and inaccurate".

But now everyone will realize that _on tablets_ , Microsoft is starting from
scratch, meaning they are behind even Honeycomb in app support, where besides
the tablet-specialized apps, most other phone apps work, too, and scale up
pretty well.

